# حلول فى مجال الصناعات الغذائيه و التغليف والتعبئه



## ahmedaasi (4 فبراير 2009)

*انا اعمل فى مجموعه شركات صناعيه تعمل فى توريد وتصنيع خطوط الصناعات الغذائيه وماكينات التغليف والتعبئه وعلى استعداد لتقديم حلول لكل العاملين فى هذا المجال نظرا للخبره فى التعامل مع كبرى الشركات سواء فى مصر أو الدول العربيه الشقيقه*

*والله ولى التوفيق*​


----------



## اخو الصفا (6 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليك اخي
احمد
لقد عملت انا ايضا في هذا المجال واذا اردت المساعدة فنحن في الخدمة
و شكرا


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :


وأنا مهندسة غذائية 
ويسعدني متابعتكم والاستفادة مما تقدمون 

وكبداية أرجو إلقاء الضوء على خطوط صناعات الألبان ، وعرض صور لخطوط الانتاج لنتابع معكم أحدث ما وصل إليه إبداع المصمم في هذا المجال ...

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## اخو الصفا (9 فبراير 2009)

بامكانى مساعدة 
لقد ركبت العديد من وحدات انتاج الالبان من 4000ل الي 100000ل في اليوم
كما يمكننى شرح مبدا عمل كل المعدات و كيفية عملها الخاصة بالالبان 
و شكرا


----------



## mimi 2009 (13 فبراير 2009)

*:73:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:*
_*انا اعمل فى مجال الميكانيكا والتركيبات الصناعية وعندى العديد من الخبرات ومستعد جداااااا*_
_* لمشاركة الاصدقاء فى تبادل الخبرات وحل المشكلات المطروحة لديهم .*_​


----------



## mimi 2009 (13 فبراير 2009)

*شبكات نصنيع الالبان*

*الاخت العزيزة:*

_*اليك بعض الشروط الواجب توافرها فى مناطق تصنيع الالبان.*_

1-يجب ان تكون منطقة التصنيع مغلقة و معزولة عن منطقة التعبئة.

2- يجب ان تكون تنكات التصنيع محكمة الاغلاق اثناء التصنيع لعدم التعرض للبكتريا الهوائية اثناء عملية التصنيع.​ 3 - يجب ان يراعى عند تصميم شبكات نقل المنتج الى تنكات التصنيع وماكينات التعبئة عدم الافراط فى استخدام الاكسسوارات المنحنية //// وصلات كوع - وصلات حرفT
*( ذلك لعدم اعاقة المنتج داخل الشبكة اثناء عملية الضخ )*
​ 4 - مراعاة ان تكون شبكات نقل المنتج على اتزان مائل الى تنكات التخزين او ماكينات التعبئة 
*(160 درجة ).*

(وذلك حتى يتم الاستفادة باكبر كمية من المنتج وتقليل الفاقد الموجود داخل سبة النقل عند اجراء عمليات تغيير النوع او الحجم )
​ 5 - وبالطبع يجب ان تكون جميع الاكسسوارت والتانكات المستعملة فى شبكات نقل النتج من خامة // الاستانلس ستيل 316 l
_والله ولى التوفيق_:6:​


----------



## صناعي1 (14 فبراير 2009)

mimi 2009 قال:


> *:73:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:*
> _*انا اعمل فى مجال الميكانيكا والتركيبات الصناعية وعندى العديد من الخبرات ومستعد جداااااا*_
> _* لمشاركة الاصدقاء فى تبادل الخبرات وحل المشكلات المطروحة لديهم .*_​



نتمنى اتحافنا بمعلومات في هذا المجال فالكثير من المهندسين الصناعيين يعملون في الصناعات الغذائية


----------

